# what are the pros and cons of a jeep wrangler?



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

definitely because you can go offroad with no problems.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Con: definitely because you'll have to drive it on the road the VAST majority of the time (even though they are much better than they used to be).

Rock


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Pros: 
- Off-road performance is arguably second to none.
--- factory Rubicon package is a relative bargain if you really want to go offroad 
- Cheaper than a Land Rover and most other off-road capable SUVs
- convertibles are fun
- style - they're cool trucks - people like them

Cons:
- not cheap for level of creature comforts. Manual windows on a >$25k truck - seriously?
- fuel economy is terrible (though not out of line with other vehicles of similar weight)
- interior storage isn't great
- highway ride leaves a lot to be desired
- top is a hassle to put up/down

Basically, if you want an off-road capable convertible, the Jeep is the answer. Unless you want to buy a 20 year old Suzuki.

If you just want an SUV, there are plenty of dirt-road capable SUVs at the same price point that function better as daily drivers.

I seriously considered one. But, they just didn't work as family haulers. Small back seat, not enough trunk space. If I didn't have a 6' tall teenager, I might own one. I ended up with a CPO Lexus RX330 instead.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

pros: 
will go anywhere....no, make that anywhere!
is like a mt bike, can upgrade and make every aspect better
will go anywhere
can be top off and doors off convertible in under 20 minutes
will go anywhere
cops dont think you are speeding when you are cuz they "look" slow
will go anywhere
it just as biking becomes a lifestyle...
jeep wave
solid build....Ive got over 120k on mine.

cons:
it stands for Just Empty Every Pocket...but you guys already understand this concept w/ mtb
its a slow mover...even with gears, big tires and higher COG make it a racecar not. If you like to drive like RickyRacer dont bother.
if you get into it you WILL be replacing parts as you break em. 
parts can be expensive to upgrade
tires-the next size up is never big enough.
it'll go anywhere....everyone will ask u to pull them out 
not very much cargo room


Jeeps are something that you want....they will Daily Drive as I do mine....they are damn cool. Jeeps arent for everyone...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Crack Monkey said:


> Pros:
> - Off-road performance is arguably second to none.
> --- factory Rubicon package is a relative bargain if you really want to go offroad
> - Cheaper than a Land Rover and most other off-road capable SUVs
> ...


The 4 door version adresses most of the bad things you pointed out. I loved mine. Even with 37" tires and a 4" lift, I got 19-20mpg on the hwy. It went down the hwy great. It was quiet and comfortable. The top was easy to take off. Go drive a new 4 door Wrangler and it will blow you away.


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

old ones can be had cheap....i paid 2 grand for mine, but it is still a rusted pile of heep, as every jeep ends up being.......

it is a fun vehicle, not our daily driver though, it's LOUD from wind noise and no weatherstripping.

again, not much space, enough to go camping for the weekend with our dogs, but not much more. 

so if you want one; pick up a cheap YJ that isn't toooooo tough/cancered and have fun


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

It's slow, cramped, loud, inconvenient, poor handling, crude & uncomfortable, inefficient, and has a very mediocre motor until they put the new pentastar in.

However, it's rugged, simple, very capable off road and is anything but bland.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Absolute blast to drive and wheel offroad! Nothing better to haul a mountain bike. That being said, they are not very practical. If I had kids, it would be a nightmare to load car seats in the back (mine is a Rubicon that is lifted on 35" tires). I think the pros outweigh the cons though


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive got kids...and lifted on 35's...ya just make it work...its a jeep thing  they are 7 and 10 now...but pretty soon they wont fit.....then they just wont ride in the Jeep! lol...Im looking at getting a 4 door JK to replace the wifes Xterra....then we will all fit again...but the modification cycle starts all over ......just ....empty.....every......pocket...


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

cons: 
-they're not comfortable by any stretch of the imagination, so if you routinely drive more than 500 miles at a time forget it.
-you either get a flimsy roof or a leaky plastic tub over your head. the flimsy roof leaks wind, water, air, and ice, but goes down when the sun comes out. the plastic tub requires you and a buddy who hasn't yet had back surgery to remove it and needs someplace to chill when you're going topless (and likely the investment of a soft top when you're doing so). the seals usually tear when you leave it on too long and need replacement.
-mechanically they're decent, but they're still chryslers
-automatic tranny is a *****box
-cheaper models don't have locking diffs or decent axles

pros:
-the ONLY affordable vehicle with a front live axle (the true sign of a real 4x4).
-did i say it had a front live axle?
-demonic off road capabilities (made better with suspension lifts and tire upgrades)
-open top driving. if you live in a sunny state and it's cool at least part of the year, this more than makes up for any con imaginable. driving in an open vehicle makes you happy.
-cheap and massive aftermarket parts catalog for anything you can imagine to put on it
-manual transmission is excellent


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have an 88' Wrangler that I bought brand new. While it is loud, a little uncomfortable, does'nt get the greatest gas mileage, etc, I realize what it is, argureably the best off road vehicle availible. I have the 4.2 liter, carburated model, the carb sucks and pretty much always has, but the engine/ trans has 220,00 original miles on them and they are still running strong...although my fuel pump just went.
I dont use it as a daily driver anymore, but I still love my jeep atfter 22 years.
Im looking into a new 4 door Rubicon, but I think that I'll still keep my old one when I do


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

*2007 Wrangler Unlimited*

I have a 2007 Wrangler Unlimited with a 2.5 coil lift, 255/85 16 mudders and a stubby bumper that gets 17 mpg at 75 mph on the highway. I have 54,000 miles on it and it is my daily driver.

I have driven it on solo trips up to 12 hours one way and last Christmas took it on the family roadtrip (7+ hours one way with 2 adults, 2 kids- 3 and 6 yrs old, a border collie and all of our stuff including gifts for a 10 days on the road).

I love it. I knew what I was getting prior to buying it. It is slow and crude by modern SUV standards but it is a Jeep not a car and it sees ample time off road. Mine has been places that a Murano, Lexus RX and similar would never make it. I had a Disco II that I really liked but had little ***** happen to it that was hard to swallow with a $40k+ vehicle and the nearest dealership was almost two hours away in Denver. Plus, after market accessories for Land Rover are much more expensive than for Jeep.

You are either a Jeep person or not.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I wish I would have kept mine. If I kept it under 65mph I could get 19-20 mpg on the hwy. It was still comfy and rode pretty good, even with 37" tires.


















winter set up









Summer set up









I added a system for the kid and traveling.


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

Wranglers are a blast! They are very nimble on the trail and around town and driving with the top down on a sunny day is a fun activity by itself. 
I traded my first one in for a more "civil" SUV and regreted it for 3 years so I bought another one. Now I own it along with a standard mid-sized import sedan. It's a killer combination.
You can go through everyone's pros and cons (they're all pretty accurate) but the bottom line is, if you think you want one, get one. Worst case scenario you get it out of your system and sell it in a year or two. Best case scenario you fall in love and never look back.


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

good point...yer either a JEEP person..or yer not!

Ill just leave these here....
































































this solves the problem of neighbors with back problems




































I got more...nah, that'll do!


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

welllllll maybe a few more...
































































yeah...thats prolly enough


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

sucks hard to be this dog


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

kntr said:


> I wish I would have kept mine. If I kept it under 65mph I could get 19-20 mpg on the hwy. It was still comfy and rode pretty good, even with 37" tires.
> 
> I added a system for the kid and traveling.
> 
> ...


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

XJaredX said:


> sucks hard to be this dog


Actually she loves it in her kennel. It may not look like it but there is a lot of room in there for her. She has slept and traveled in it since she was 4 weeks old and is 8 now.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

> I remember you from JK-Forum.com. What did you buy after you sold your JK?


Check my Motovan thread.  The van is just more practical for what I do. I still have a BUILT 69 bronco for offroad.


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

kntr said:


> Check my Motovan thread.  The van is just more practical for what I do. I still have a BUILT 69 bronco for offroad.


Oh, a Loser Cruiser.

I keed, I keed.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

BikinCO said:


> Oh, a Loser Cruiser.
> 
> I keed, I keed.


Ha, I was just tired of the bikes getting beat to death by rocks and dust while shuttling. Then if the roads were muddy the bikes were covered in mud. Also, I hated that I couldnt lock the bikes inside when traveling. The van works so well I cant believe it. Its got BFGs and AWD so it gets to the top of the mountain... just not as good as the Jeep did.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Cons: there will be no more Jeep if Fiat can't bail out Chrysler.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Pro: If you want to drive to the trailhead, and then keep on driving, get a Jeep.

Con: If you want to drive to the trailhead, and then get out and mountain bike, there are better vehicles.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I had a 2004 Rubicon

Pro: you can't hear you wife talking
Con: no room to haul anything


----------



## fatcamper (Dec 17, 2009)

rockhop said:


> Cons: there will be no more Jeep if Fiat can't bail out Chrysler.


I don't think Jeep will go the way of the Hummer and would likely be bought up by somebody. If you cut out most of the product line there has to be a profit in Wrangler's and Cherokees...or at least I've convinced myself there is.

I driver a 2-door soft top '07 Wrangler X that is stock except for wheel and tire takeoffs from a Rubi.

Pros:
Great styling
Subtle design changes over the years keep it looking modern for longer.
Great off-road capability (although I'll admit I am a poser that really only hit dirt when I'm going to the bike trail)
Doors and top come off making for a lot of fun in warm weather.
Backseat is easily removed for quite a bit of storage room inside

Cons:
Loud at speed
Poor fuel economy
Poor on road handling (not an issue for myself as I drive slowly)
Questionable reliability of JK manual transmisson

I would also note that the power options go each way. I do not have power windows or locks, although many newer Jeeps do. I looked at this as a plus after reading a Yahoo article stating fewer features meant less things to go wrong and ultimately a lower cost of ownership. I will admit I do miss bluetooth.

As a whole I would definitely buy this vehicle again and do not plan on selling it anytime soon.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

gas mileage is the only gripe I have about my 05 rubicon LJ


----------



## biancaschule (Nov 9, 2010)

"Road biking is just as dangerous as mountain biking."

I totally agree, it is the same, it also depends on you on how you handled the situations.

----------
Madison New York MH89009 Womens Purple


----------

